# Info on glass grenade fire extinguisher



## Kheidecker (Jun 20, 2020)

Bout 3 glass fire extinguishers from yard sale today from 20s. Did some research and found out the liquid in the insides pretty dangerous never seen them before  was wondering if their collectible? people collect them and any other info on them would be much appreciated


----------



## Kheidecker (Jun 20, 2020)

More pics


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 20, 2020)

They are collectable. The red one with the label that has a point on the top of the label is older and more valuable than the red one that has the rounded label.


----------



## Kheidecker (Jun 20, 2020)

Guy had a whole box of them only bought three of them I might go back there tomorrow out the yard sale still going on by the rest of them $3 each.read they sell for 50-100$ on ebay. Bottles first- jar second-glass grenades. They're pretty cool I think I'll start collecting them the danger Factor makes him a little bit more cool. From what I've read something similar to mustard gas is inside of those or saltwater so they wouldn't freeze. I'd like to think mine have mustard gas LOL


----------



## Dogo (Jun 21, 2020)

The liquid inside some was carbon-tetrachloride,  when heated it gives off phosgene gas.  We used to use carbon-tet as a cleaner and degreaser before  the safety  department found out how potentially dangerous it is.


----------



## Dogo (Jun 21, 2020)

Just a word of warning, that glass is fragile. It would be illegal to try to mail it. They were designed to be thrown at the base of a fire, or to fall and break when heat melted the bracket.


----------



## Kheidecker (Jun 21, 2020)

Throu research I've learned how dangerous they are. I've put them in a locked secured china cabinet. I've learned of great collections being lost due to house fires maybe they'll save my collection someday. I should get rid of them but they're so cool that I can't just yet


----------

